# [C++/Winapi] Standardbibliothek Konflikt



## posi90 (25. November 2010)

Hallo,

Ich programmiere in C++/WinApi und bekomme folgende 4 Linker Fehler sobald ich:

```
ifstream in("source.rar", ios::in|ios::binary|ios::ate);
```
 aufrufe.

folgendes steht in meiner stdafx.h:

```
// stdafx.h :

#pragma once

#define WIN32_LEAN_AND_MEAN             // Selten verwendete Teile der Windows-Header nicht einbinden.

#include <Windows.h>
#include <winsock2.h>
#include <Windowsx.h>

#include <stdio.h>
#include <stdlib.h>
#include <malloc.h>
#include <memory.h>
#include <tchar.h>
#include <atlconv.h>

#include <iostream>
#include <fstream>//<----------- für ifstream

#include <conio.h> 
#include <string.h>
#include <vector>

#include <time.h>
#include <ShellAPI.h>
#include <Richedit.h>
#include "prototypes.h"
#include "resource.h"
#include "socket_class.h"

//Socket
#include <sys/types.h>
#pragma comment( lib, "ws2_32.lib" )

#include <commctrl.h>
#pragma comment(lib, "comctl32.lib")
#pragma comment(linker,"/manifestdependency:\"type='win32' name='Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls' version='6.0.0.0' processorArchitecture='*' publicKeyToken='6595b64144ccf1df' language='*'\"")

using namespace std;
```

Fehlercode sieht so aus:

```
1>LINK : warning LNK4098: Standardbibliothek "LIBCMT" steht in Konflikt mit anderen Bibliotheken; /NODEFAULTLIB:Bibliothek verwenden.
1>mainnetwork.obj : error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol "__CrtDbgReportW" in Funktion ""public: char const & __thiscall std::_String_const_iterator<char,struct std::char_traits<char>,class std::allocator<char> >::operator*(void)const " (****D?$_String_const_iterator@DU?$char_traits@D@std@@V?$allocator@D@2@@std@@QBEABDXZ)".
1>libcpmtd.lib(stdthrow.obj) : error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol "__CrtDbgReportW".
1>mainnetwork.obj : error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol "__free_dbg" in Funktion ""private: void __thiscall std::_Yarn<char>::_Tidy(void)" (?_Tidy@?$_Yarn@D@std@@AAEXXZ)".
1>libcpmtd.lib(xdebug.obj) : error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol "__free_dbg".
1>libcpmtd.lib(locale0.obj) : error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol "__free_dbg".
1>libcpmtd.lib(xdebug.obj) : error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol "__malloc_dbg" in Funktion ""void * __cdecl operator new(unsigned int,struct std::_DebugHeapTag_t const &,char *,int)" (****2@YAPAXIABU_DebugHeapTag_t@std@@PADH@Z)".
1>libcpmtd.lib(locale0.obj) : error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol "__malloc_dbg".
1>libcpmtd.lib(_tolower.obj) : error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol "__calloc_dbg" in Funktion "__Getctype".
1>C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\Debug\server3.exe : fatal error LNK1120: 4 nicht aufgelöste externe Verweise.
```

Hatte dieses Problem früher auch einmal, damals bin ich auf FILE* file umgestiegen welches in der stdio.h zu finden ist. Warum kann ich das nicht mit stream machen?

mfg. Poseidon


----------



## deepthroat (25. November 2010)

Hi.

Du verwendest inkomptable Bibliotheken.

Stelle sicher, dass in jeder .cpp Datei die stdafx.h als *erste* Datei eingebunden wird.

Erstelle das gesamte Projekt neu.

Gruß


----------



## posi90 (25. November 2010)

In jeder .cpp Datei ist die stdafx.h als erstes und als einziges eingebunden.

Hier liegt der Fehler:

```
using namespace std;
```

Ohne dem bekomm ich diese Linker Fehler nicht, leider kann ich dann auch meine Ifstreams nicht verwenden.

mfg. Poseidon


----------



## deepthroat (25. November 2010)

posi90 hat gesagt.:


> In jeder .cpp Datei ist die stdafx.h als erstes und als einziges eingebunden.
> 
> Hier liegt der Fehler:
> 
> ...


Nein, das ist nicht der Grund für den Fehler.

Nur wenn du keine IOstreams verwendest, sind natürlich auch keine Referenzen zu den IOStream in den .obj Dateien drin und somit tritt auch kein Problem auf.

Offenbar hast du es irgendwie geschafft eine deiner Dateien mit der Debug Version der C++ Laufzeitbibliothek zu erstellen und versuchst nun alles zusammen mit der Nicht-Debug-Version der C Laufzeitbibliothek zu verbinden.

Zeig mal den Build-Report von einem kompletten Rebuild.

Gruß


----------



## posi90 (25. November 2010)

Hm... Du hast recht, im Nicht-Debug Modus kann ich mein Programm erfolgreich erstellen, sogar mit ifstream.

Hier der ganze Fehlercode:


```
1>------ Erstellen gestartet: Projekt: server3, Konfiguration: Debug Win32 ------
1>Der Buildvorgang wurde am 25.11.2010 17:42:25 gestartet.
1>InitializeBuildStatus:
1>  "Debug\server3.unsuccessfulbuild" wird erstellt, da "AlwaysCreate" angegeben wurde.
1>ClCompile:
1>  Alle Ausgaben sind aktuell.
1>  winapi_thread.cpp
1>c:\users\Poseidon\documents\visual studio 2010\projects\server3\server3\winapi_thread.cpp(39): warning C4996: 'strcpy': This function or variable may be unsafe. Consider using strcpy_s instead. To disable deprecation, use _CRT_SECURE_NO_WARNINGS. See online help for details.
1>          c:\program files (x86)\microsoft visual studio 10.0\vc\include\string.h(105): Siehe Deklaration von 'strcpy'
1>c:\users\Poseidon\documents\visual studio 2010\projects\server3\server3\winapi_thread.cpp(251): warning C4996: 'wcscpy': This function or variable may be unsafe. Consider using wcscpy_s instead. To disable deprecation, use _CRT_SECURE_NO_WARNINGS. See online help for details.
1>          c:\program files (x86)\microsoft visual studio 10.0\vc\include\string.h(283): Siehe Deklaration von 'wcscpy'
1>c:\users\Poseidon\documents\visual studio 2010\projects\server3\server3\winapi_thread.cpp(174): warning C4101: 'h': Unreferenzierte lokale Variable
1>c:\users\Poseidon\documents\visual studio 2010\projects\server3\server3\winapi_thread.cpp(183): warning C4101: 'hPen': Unreferenzierte lokale Variable
1>c:\users\Poseidon\documents\visual studio 2010\projects\server3\server3\winapi_thread.cpp(182): warning C4101: 'holdBrush': Unreferenzierte lokale Variable
1>c:\users\Poseidon\documents\visual studio 2010\projects\server3\server3\winapi_thread.cpp(166): warning C4101: 'wmId': Unreferenzierte lokale Variable
1>c:\users\Poseidon\documents\visual studio 2010\projects\server3\server3\winapi_thread.cpp(183): warning C4101: 'holdPen': Unreferenzierte lokale Variable
1>c:\users\Poseidon\documents\visual studio 2010\projects\server3\server3\winapi_thread.cpp(178): warning C4101: 'cf': Unreferenzierte lokale Variable
1>c:\users\Poseidon\documents\visual studio 2010\projects\server3\server3\winapi_thread.cpp(166): warning C4101: 'wmEvent': Unreferenzierte lokale Variable
1>c:\users\Poseidon\documents\visual studio 2010\projects\server3\server3\winapi_thread.cpp(171): warning C4101: 'lpdis': Unreferenzierte lokale Variable
1>c:\users\Poseidon\documents\visual studio 2010\projects\server3\server3\winapi_thread.cpp(182): warning C4101: 'hBrush': Unreferenzierte lokale Variable
1>c:\users\Poseidon\documents\visual studio 2010\projects\server3\server3\winapi_thread.cpp(173): warning C4101: 'bm': Unreferenzierte lokale Variable
1>c:\users\Poseidon\documents\visual studio 2010\projects\server3\server3\winapi_thread.cpp(172): warning C4101: 'memdc': Unreferenzierte lokale Variable
1>  stdafx.cpp
1>  mainnetwork.cpp
1>c:\users\Poseidon\documents\visual studio 2010\projects\server3\server3\mainnetwork.cpp(90): warning C4996: 'sprintf': This function or variable may be unsafe. Consider using sprintf_s instead. To disable deprecation, use _CRT_SECURE_NO_WARNINGS. See online help for details.
1>          c:\program files (x86)\microsoft visual studio 10.0\vc\include\stdio.h(371): Siehe Deklaration von 'sprintf'
1>c:\users\Poseidon\documents\visual studio 2010\projects\server3\server3\mainnetwork.cpp(103): warning C4996: 'sprintf': This function or variable may be unsafe. Consider using sprintf_s instead. To disable deprecation, use _CRT_SECURE_NO_WARNINGS. See online help for details.
1>          c:\program files (x86)\microsoft visual studio 10.0\vc\include\stdio.h(371): Siehe Deklaration von 'sprintf'
1>c:\users\Poseidon\documents\visual studio 2010\projects\server3\server3\mainnetwork.cpp(28): warning C4101: 'i': Unreferenzierte lokale Variable
1>c:\users\Poseidon\documents\visual studio 2010\projects\server3\server3\mainnetwork.cpp(22): warning C4101: 'connectedSocket': Unreferenzierte lokale Variable
1>c:\users\Poseidon\documents\visual studio 2010\projects\server3\server3\mainnetwork.cpp(30): warning C4101: 'data': Unreferenzierte lokale Variable
1>c:\users\Poseidon\documents\visual studio 2010\projects\server3\server3\mainnetwork.cpp(25): warning C4101: 'addr': Unreferenzierte lokale Variable
1>c:\users\Poseidon\documents\visual studio 2010\projects\server3\server3\mainnetwork.cpp(263): warning C4101: 'buff': Unreferenzierte lokale Variable
1>  main.cpp
1>c:\users\Poseidon\documents\visual studio 2010\projects\server3\server3\main.cpp(26): warning C4101: 'i': Unreferenzierte lokale Variable
1>  functions.cpp
1>c:\users\Poseidon\documents\visual studio 2010\projects\server3\server3\functions.cpp(56): warning C4018: '<=': Konflikt zwischen 'signed' und 'unsigned'
1>  Code wird generiert...
1>ResourceCompile:
1>  Alle Ausgaben sind aktuell.
1>ManifestResourceCompile:
1>  Alle Ausgaben sind aktuell.
1>LINK : warning LNK4098: Standardbibliothek "LIBCMT" steht in Konflikt mit anderen Bibliotheken; /NODEFAULTLIB:Bibliothek verwenden.
1>mainnetwork.obj : error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol "__CrtDbgReportW" in Funktion ""public: char const & __thiscall std::_String_const_iterator<char,struct std::char_traits<char>,class std::allocator<char> >::operator*(void)const " (****D?$_String_const_iterator@DU?$char_traits@D@std@@V?$allocator@D@2@@std@@QBEABDXZ)".
1>libcpmtd.lib(stdthrow.obj) : error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol "__CrtDbgReportW".
1>mainnetwork.obj : error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol "__free_dbg" in Funktion ""private: void __thiscall std::_Yarn<char>::_Tidy(void)" (?_Tidy@?$_Yarn@D@std@@AAEXXZ)".
1>libcpmtd.lib(xdebug.obj) : error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol "__free_dbg".
1>libcpmtd.lib(locale0.obj) : error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol "__free_dbg".
1>libcpmtd.lib(xdebug.obj) : error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol "__malloc_dbg" in Funktion ""void * __cdecl operator new(unsigned int,struct std::_DebugHeapTag_t const &,char *,int)" (****2@YAPAXIABU_DebugHeapTag_t@std@@PADH@Z)".
1>libcpmtd.lib(locale0.obj) : error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol "__malloc_dbg".
1>libcpmtd.lib(_tolower.obj) : error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol "__calloc_dbg" in Funktion "__Getctype".
1>C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\Debug\server3.exe : fatal error LNK1120: 4 nicht aufgelöste externe Verweise.
1>
1>Fehler beim Erstellen
1>
1>Verstrichene Zeit 00:00:04.02
========== Erstellen: 0 erfolgreich, Fehler bei 1, 0 aktuell, 0 übersprungen ==========
```

Hab ein paar Warnings dabei, aber die sollten nicht die Ursache dabei sein.


----------



## deepthroat (26. November 2010)

Hi.

Achso, du verwendest VS 2010. Da gibt es kein Build-Report (BuildLog) mehr. Man müßte sich mal die Kommandozeilenparameter von Compiler und Linker anschauen.

Du müßtest den Logging Level von Normal auf Detailliert stellen (in Tools->Options->Projects => Solutions->Build and Run) und dann nochmal die Ausgabe hier reinkopieren.

Oder du kopierst die Kommandozeilen aus den Projekteinstellungen.

Oder du stellst einfach das Projekt mal hier rein (ohne Sourcen).

Gruß


----------



## posi90 (26. November 2010)

Hi,

Also die Befehlszeilen-Parameter sehen folgendermaßen aus:

Compiler:

```
/ZI /nologo /W3 /WX- /Od /Oy- /D "WIN32" /D "_DEBUG" /D "_WINDOWS" /D "_UNICODE" /D "UNICODE" 
/Gm /EHsc /RTC1 /MT /GS /fp:precise /Zc:wchar_t /Zc:forScope /Fp"Debug\server3.pch" /Fa"Debug\" 
/Fo"Debug\" /Fd"Debug\vc100.pdb" /Gd /analyze- /errorReport:queue
```

Linker:

```
/OUT:"C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\Debug\server3.exe" /INCREMENTAL 
/NOLOGO "comctl32.lib" "kernel32.lib" "user32.lib" "gdi32.lib" "winspool.lib" "comdlg32.lib" "advapi32.lib" "shell32.lib" "ole32.lib" "oleaut32.lib" "uuid.lib" "odbc32.lib" "odbccp32.lib" 
/MANIFEST /ManifestFile:"Debug\server3.exe.intermediate.manifest" /ALLOWISOLATION /MANIFESTUAC:"level='asInvoker' uiAccess='false'" 
/DEBUG /PDB:"C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\Debug\server3.pdb" /SUBSYSTEM:WINDOWS 
/PGD:"C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\Debug\server3.pgd" /TLBID:1 /DYNAMICBASE 
/NXCOMPAT /MACHINE:X86 /ERRORREPORT:QUEUE
```

Der Log ist nun ziemlich lang geworden:

```
1>------ Erstellen gestartet: Projekt: server3, Konfiguration: Debug Win32 ------
1>Der Buildvorgang wurde am 26.11.2010 14:22:21 gestartet.
1>Erstellung mit der Toolsversion 4.0.
1>Ziel "_CheckForInvalidConfigurationAndPlatform" in Datei "C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.Common.Targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Einstiegspunkt):
1>Die Error-Aufgabe wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ( '$(_InvalidConfigurationError)' == 'true' ) wurde als ( '' == 'true' ) ausgewertet.
1>Die Warning-Aufgabe wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ( '$(_InvalidConfigurationWarning)' == 'true' ) wurde als ( '' == 'true' ) ausgewertet.
1>Die Message-Aufgabe aus der Microsoft.Build.Tasks.v4.0, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a-Assembly wird verwendet.
1>Message-Aufgabe
1>  Configuration=Debug
1>Ausführen der Message-Aufgabe beendet.
1>Message-Aufgabe
1>  Platform=Win32
1>Ausführen der Message-Aufgabe beendet.
1>Die Error-Aufgabe wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('$(OutDir)' != '' and !HasTrailingSlash('$(OutDir)')) wurde als ('C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\Debug\' != '' and !HasTrailingSlash('C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\Debug\')) ausgewertet.
1>Die Error-Aufgabe wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('$(BaseIntermediateOutputPath)' != '' and !HasTrailingSlash('$(BaseIntermediateOutputPath)')) wurde als ('obj\' != '' and !HasTrailingSlash('obj\')) ausgewertet.
1>Die Error-Aufgabe wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('$(IntermediateOutputPath)' != '' and !HasTrailingSlash('$(IntermediateOutputPath)')) wurde als ('Debug\' != '' and !HasTrailingSlash('Debug\')) ausgewertet.
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "_CheckForInvalidConfigurationAndPlatform" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Ziel "_DetermineManagedStateFromCL" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppBuild.targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "Build" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "_DetermineManagedStateFromCL" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Ziel "_PrepareForBuild" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.BuildSteps.Targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "Build" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "_PrepareForBuild" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Ziel "SetBuildDefaultEnvironmentVariables" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.Cpp.targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "Build" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die SetEnv-Aufgabe aus der Microsoft.Build.CppTasks.Common, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a-Assembly wird verwendet.
1>SetEnv-Aufgabe
1>  PATH=C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Visual Studio 10.0\VC\bin;C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft SDKs\Windows\v7.0A\bin\NETFX 4.0 Tools;C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft SDKs\Windows\v7.0A\bin;C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Visual Studio 10.0\Common7\Tools\bin;C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Visual Studio 10.0\Common7\tools;C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Visual Studio 10.0\Common7\ide;C:\Program Files (x86)\HTML Help Workshop;C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft SDKs\Windows\v7.0A\\bin;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\;C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Visual Studio 10.0\;C:\Windows\SysWow64;;c:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Common;C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:\Windows\System32\Wbem;C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\;C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft SQL Server\100\Tools\Binn\;C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\100\Tools\Binn\;C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\100\DTS\Binn\;C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft SQL Server\100\Tools\Binn\VSShell\Common7\IDE\;C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft SQL Server\100\DTS\Binn\;
1>Ausführen der SetEnv-Aufgabe beendet.
1>Die SetEnv-Aufgabe wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('$(_IsNativeEnvironment)' == 'true') wurde als ('' == 'true') ausgewertet.
1>SetEnv-Aufgabe
1>  LIB=C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Visual Studio 10.0\VC\lib;C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Visual Studio 10.0\VC\atlmfc\lib;C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft SDKs\Windows\v7.0A\lib;C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft SDKs\Windows\v7.0A\\lib
1>Ausführen der SetEnv-Aufgabe beendet.
1>SetEnv-Aufgabe
1>  LIBPATH=C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Visual Studio 10.0\VC\atlmfc\lib;C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Visual Studio 10.0\VC\lib
1>Ausführen der SetEnv-Aufgabe beendet.
1>SetEnv-Aufgabe
1>  INCLUDE=C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Visual Studio 10.0\VC\include;C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Visual Studio 10.0\VC\atlmfc\include;C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft SDKs\Windows\v7.0A\include;C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft SDKs\Windows\v7.0A\\include;
1>Ausführen der SetEnv-Aufgabe beendet.
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "SetBuildDefaultEnvironmentVariables" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Das Ziel "SetUserMacroEnvironmentVariables" wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('@(BuildMacro)' != '') wurde als ('' != '') ausgewertet.
1>Ziel "BeforeResolveReferences" in Datei "C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.Common.Targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "ResolveReferences" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "BeforeResolveReferences" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Das Ziel "AssignProjectConfiguration" wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('@(ProjectReference)'!='') wurde als (''!='') ausgewertet.
1>Das Ziel "AssignProjectConfiguration" wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('@(ProjectReference)'!='') wurde als (''!='') ausgewertet.
1>Ziel "_SplitProjectReferencesByFileExistence" in Datei "C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.Common.Targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "ResolveProjectReferences" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die ResolveNonMSBuildProjectOutput-Aufgabe wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('$(BuildingInsideVisualStudio)'=='true' and '@(ProjectReferenceWithConfiguration)'!='') wurde als ('true'=='true' and ''!='') ausgewertet.
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "_SplitProjectReferencesByFileExistence" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Das Ziel "_RemoveNameMetadataFromProjectReferenceItems" wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('@(ProjectReference)'!='') wurde als (''!='') ausgewertet.
1>Ziel "ResolveProjectReferences" in Datei "C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.Common.Targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "ResolveReferences" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die MSBuild-Aufgabe wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('%(_MSBuildProjectReferenceExistent.BuildReference)' == 'true' and '@(ProjectReferenceWithConfiguration)' != '' and ('$(BuildingInsideVisualStudio)' == 'true' or '$(BuildProjectReferences)' != 'true') and '@(_MSBuildProjectReferenceExistent)' != '') wurde als ('' == 'true' and '' != '' and ('true' == 'true' or 'true' != 'true') and '' != '') ausgewertet.
1>Die MSBuild-Aufgabe wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('%(_MSBuildProjectReferenceExistent.BuildReference)' == 'true' and '@(ProjectReferenceWithConfiguration)' != '' and '$(BuildingInsideVisualStudio)' != 'true' and '$(BuildProjectReferences)' == 'true' and '@(_MSBuildProjectReferenceExistent)' != '') wurde als ('' == 'true' and '' != '' and 'true' != 'true' and 'true' == 'true' and '' != '') ausgewertet.
1>Die MSBuild-Aufgabe wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('%(_MSBuildProjectReferenceExistent.BuildReference)' == 'true' and '@(ProjectReferenceWithConfiguration)' != '' and '$(BuildingProject)' == 'true' and '@(_MSBuildProjectReferenceExistent)' != '') wurde als ('' == 'true' and '' != '' and 'true' == 'true' and '' != '') ausgewertet.
1>Die Warning-Aufgabe wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('@(ProjectReferenceWithConfiguration)' != '' and '@(_MSBuildProjectReferenceNonexistent)' != '') wurde als ('' != '' and '' != '') ausgewertet.
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "ResolveProjectReferences" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Das Ziel "ResolveNativeReferences" wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('@(NativeReference)'!='') wurde als (''!='') ausgewertet.
1>Das Ziel "ResolveAssemblyReferences" wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('@(Reference)'!='' or '@(_ResolvedProjectReferencePaths)'!='' or '@(_ExplicitReference)' != '') wurde als (''!='' or ''!='' or '' != '') ausgewertet.
1>Das Ziel "ResolveComReferences" wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('@(COMReference)'!='' or '@(COMFileReference)'!='') wurde als (''!='' or ''!='') ausgewertet.
1>Ziel "AfterResolveReferences" in Datei "C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.Common.Targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "ResolveReferences" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "AfterResolveReferences" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Das Ziel "ResolveTestReferences" wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('@(Shadow)'!='') wurde als (''!='') ausgewertet.
1>Ziel "ResolveReferences" in Datei "C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.Common.Targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "Build" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "ResolveReferences" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Ziel "PlatformPrepareForBuild" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Platforms\Win32\Microsoft.Cpp.Win32.Targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "PrepareForBuild" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die VCMessage-Aufgabe wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . (!(exists('$(VCTargetsPath)\Platforms\Win32\PlatformToolsets\$(PlatformToolset)\Microsoft.Cpp.Win32.$(PlatformToolset).targets'))) wurde als (!(exists('C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\\Platforms\Win32\PlatformToolsets\v100\Microsoft.Cpp.Win32.v100.targets'))) ausgewertet.
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "PlatformPrepareForBuild" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Ziel "GetFrameworkPaths" in Datei "C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.NETFramework.targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "PrepareForBuild" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "GetFrameworkPaths" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Das Ziel "GetWinFXPath" wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . (('@(Page)' != '' or '@(ApplicationDefinition)' != '' or '@(Resource)' != '') and ('$(GetWinFXNativePath)' != '' or '$(GetWinFXWoWPath)' != '' )) wurde als (('' != '' or '' != '' or '' != '') and ('' != '' or '' != '' )) ausgewertet.
1>Ziel "GetReferenceAssemblyPaths" in Datei "C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.Common.Targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "PrepareForBuild" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die GetReferenceAssemblyPaths-Aufgabe wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('$(TargetFrameworkMoniker)' != '' and ('$(_TargetFrameworkDirectories)' == '' or '$(_FullFrameworkReferenceAssemblyPaths)' == '')) wurde als ('.NETFramework,Version=v4.0' != '' and ('C:\Program Files (x86)\Reference Assemblies\Microsoft\Framework\.NETFramework\v4.0' == '' or 'C:\Program Files (x86)\Reference Assemblies\Microsoft\Framework\.NETFramework\v4.0' == '')) ausgewertet.
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "GetReferenceAssemblyPaths" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Ziel "PrepareForBuild" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppBuild.targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "Build" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die VCMessage-Aufgabe wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('$(DesignTimeBuild)'!='true' and '$(ConfigurationPlatformExists)' != 'true') wurde als (''!='true' and 'true' != 'true') ausgewertet.
1>Die MakeDir-Aufgabe aus der Microsoft.Build.Tasks.v4.0, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a-Assembly wird verwendet.
1>MakeDir-Aufgabe
1>Ausführen der MakeDir-Aufgabe beendet.
1>Die VCMessage-Aufgabe wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('$(DesignTimeBuild)'!='true' and '$(VCInstallDir)'=='' and '$(UseEnv)' != 'true' and ($(TargetFrameworkVersion)=='v3.5' or $(TargetFrameworkVersion)=='v3.0' or $(TargetFrameworkVersion)=='v2.0' )) wurde als (''!='true' and 'C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Visual Studio 10.0\VC\'=='' and '' != 'true' and (v4.0=='v3.5' or v4.0=='v3.0' or v4.0=='v2.0' )) ausgewertet.
1>Die VCMessage-Aufgabe wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('$(DesignTimeBuild)'!='true' and '$(VCInstallDir)'=='' and '$(UseEnv)' != 'true' and '$(PlatformToolset)'=='v90') wurde als (''!='true' and 'C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Visual Studio 10.0\VC\'=='' and '' != 'true' and 'v100'=='v90') ausgewertet.
1>Die VCMessage-Aufgabe wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('$(VCInstallDir)'=='' and '$(UseEnv)' != 'true') wurde als ('C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Visual Studio 10.0\VC\'=='' and '' != 'true') ausgewertet.
1>Die VCMessage-Aufgabe wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('$(WindowsSDKDir)'=='' and '$(UseEnv)' != 'true') wurde als ('C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft SDKs\Windows\v7.0A\'=='' and '' != 'true') ausgewertet.
1>Die VCMessage-Aufgabe wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('$(IntDirTrailingSlashWarning)'=='true') wurde als (''=='true') ausgewertet.
1>Die VCMessage-Aufgabe wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('$(OutDirTrailingSlashWarning)'=='true') wurde als (''=='true') ausgewertet.
1>MakeDir-Aufgabe
1>Ausführen der MakeDir-Aufgabe beendet.
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "PrepareForBuild" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Das Ziel "PrepareForBuild" wurde übersprungen. Die vorherige Erstellung war erfolgreich.
1>Ziel "InitializeBuildStatus" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppBuild.targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "Build" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die ReadLinesFromFile-Aufgabe aus der Microsoft.Build.Tasks.v4.0, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a-Assembly wird verwendet.
1>ReadLinesFromFile-Aufgabe
1>Ausführen der ReadLinesFromFile-Aufgabe beendet.
1>Die WriteLinesToFile-Aufgabe aus der Microsoft.Build.Tasks.v4.0, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a-Assembly wird verwendet.
1>WriteLinesToFile-Aufgabe
1>Ausführen der WriteLinesToFile-Aufgabe beendet.
1>Die Touch-Aufgabe aus der Microsoft.Build.Tasks.v4.0, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a-Assembly wird verwendet.
1>Touch-Aufgabe
1>  Aktualisieren des Timestamps von "Debug\server3.unsuccessfulbuild".
1>Ausführen der Touch-Aufgabe beendet.
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "InitializeBuildStatus" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Das Ziel "AssignProjectConfiguration" wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('@(ProjectReference)'!='') wurde als (''!='') ausgewertet.
1>Das Ziel "_SplitProjectReferencesByFileExistence" wurde übersprungen. Die vorherige Erstellung war erfolgreich.
1>Ziel "BuildGenerateSourcesTraverse" in Datei "C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.Common.Targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "BuildGenerateSources" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die MSBuild-Aufgabe wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('$(BuildPassReferences)' == 'true' and '@(ProjectReferenceWithConfiguration)' != '' and '@(_MSBuildProjectReferenceExistent)' != '' and '%(_MSBuildProjectReferenceExistent.BuildReference)' == 'true') wurde als ('' == 'true' and '' != '' and '' != '' and '' == 'true') ausgewertet.
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "BuildGenerateSourcesTraverse" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Das Ziel "SetBuildDefaultEnvironmentVariables" wurde übersprungen. Die vorherige Erstellung war erfolgreich.
1>Das Ziel "SetUserMacroEnvironmentVariables" wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('@(BuildMacro)' != '') wurde als ('' != '') ausgewertet.
1>Das Ziel "PrepareForBuild" wurde übersprungen. Die vorherige Erstellung war erfolgreich.
1>Das Ziel "ResolveReferences" wurde übersprungen. Die vorherige Erstellung war erfolgreich.
1>Ziel "BeforeBuildGenerateSources" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.BuildSteps.Targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "BuildGenerateSources" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "BeforeBuildGenerateSources" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Ziel "PreBuildEvent" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppCommon.targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "BuildGenerateSources" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die Message-Aufgabe wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('%(PreBuildEvent.Message)' != '' and '%(PreBuildEvent.Command)' != '') wurde als ('' != '' and '' != '') ausgewertet.
1>Die Exec-Aufgabe wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('%(PreBuildEvent.Command)' != '') wurde als ('' != '') ausgewertet.
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "PreBuildEvent" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Das Ziel "CustomBuild" wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('@(CustomBuild)' != '') wurde als ('' != '') ausgewertet.
1>Ziel "_GenerateXMLData" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppBuild.targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "BuildGenerateSources" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "_GenerateXMLData" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Ziel "_GenerateWebServiceProxy" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppBuild.targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "BuildGenerateSources" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "_GenerateWebServiceProxy" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Das Ziel "Xsd" wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('@(Xsd)' != '') wurde als ('' != '') ausgewertet.
1>Ziel "_Xsd" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppBuild.targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "BuildGenerateSources" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "_Xsd" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Ziel "MakeDirsForMidl" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppBuild.targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "_Midl" ist davon abhängig):
1>Makedir-Aufgabe
1>Ausführen der Makedir-Aufgabe beendet.
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "MakeDirsForMidl" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Das Ziel "Midl" wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('@(Midl)' != '') wurde als ('' != '') ausgewertet.
1>Das Ziel "CustomBuild" wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('@(CustomBuild)' != '') wurde als ('' != '') ausgewertet.
1>Ziel "ComputeMIDLGeneratedCompileInputs" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppBuild.targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "_Midl" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "ComputeMIDLGeneratedCompileInputs" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Ziel "AfterMidl" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppBuild.targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "_Midl" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "AfterMidl" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Ziel "_Midl" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppBuild.targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "BuildGenerateSources" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "_Midl" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Ziel "AfterBuildGenerateSources" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.BuildSteps.Targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "BuildGenerateSources" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "AfterBuildGenerateSources" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Ziel "AfterBuildGenerateSourcesEvent" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppBuild.targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "BuildGenerateSources" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "AfterBuildGenerateSourcesEvent" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Ziel "BuildGenerateSources" in Datei "C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.Common.Targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "Build" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "BuildGenerateSources" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Das Ziel "AssignProjectConfiguration" wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('@(ProjectReference)'!='') wurde als (''!='') ausgewertet.
1>Das Ziel "_SplitProjectReferencesByFileExistence" wurde übersprungen. Die vorherige Erstellung war erfolgreich.
1>Ziel "BuildCompileTraverse" in Datei "C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.Common.Targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "BuildCompile" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die MSBuild-Aufgabe wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('$(BuildPassReferences)' == 'true' and '@(ProjectReferenceWithConfiguration)' != '' and '@(_MSBuildProjectReferenceExistent)' != ''  and '%(_MSBuildProjectReferenceExistent.BuildReference)' == 'true') wurde als ('' == 'true' and '' != '' and '' != ''  and '' == 'true') ausgewertet.
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "BuildCompileTraverse" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Das Ziel "SetBuildDefaultEnvironmentVariables" wurde übersprungen. Die vorherige Erstellung war erfolgreich.
1>Das Ziel "SetUserMacroEnvironmentVariables" wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('@(BuildMacro)' != '') wurde als ('' != '') ausgewertet.
1>Das Ziel "PrepareForBuild" wurde übersprungen. Die vorherige Erstellung war erfolgreich.
1>Das Ziel "ResolveReferences" wurde übersprungen. Die vorherige Erstellung war erfolgreich.
1>Ziel "BeforeClCompile" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppBuild.targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "_ClCompile" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "BeforeClCompile" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Das Ziel "ComputeMIDLGeneratedCompileInputs" wurde übersprungen. Die vorherige Erstellung war erfolgreich.
1>Ziel "ComputeCLInputPDBName" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppBuild.targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "_ClCompile" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "ComputeCLInputPDBName" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Das Ziel "ResolveReferences" wurde übersprungen. Die vorherige Erstellung war erfolgreich.
1>Ziel "ComputeReferenceCLInput" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppBuild.targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "_ClCompile" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die WriteLinesToFile-Aufgabe wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . (('@(ProjectReference)'!='' or '@(Reference)'!='')) wurde als ((''!='' or ''!='')) ausgewertet.
1>Die Message-Aufgabe wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('$(_REFERENCE_DEBUG)'=='true' and '%(ClCompile.CompileAsManaged)' != 'false' and '%(ClCompile.CompileAsManaged)' != '') wurde als (''=='true' and '' != 'false' and '' != '') ausgewertet.
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "ComputeReferenceCLInput" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Ziel "MakeDirsForCl" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppBuild.targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "_ClCompile" ist davon abhängig):
1>MakeDir-Aufgabe
1>Ausführen der MakeDir-Aufgabe beendet.
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "MakeDirsForCl" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Das Ziel "PrepareForBuild" wurde übersprungen. Die vorherige Erstellung war erfolgreich.
1>Das Ziel "SetBuildDefaultEnvironmentVariables" wurde übersprungen. Die vorherige Erstellung war erfolgreich.
1>Das Ziel "SetUserMacroEnvironmentVariables" wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('@(BuildMacro)' != '') wurde als ('' != '') ausgewertet.
1>Ziel "_SelectedFiles" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppBuild.targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "SelectClCompile" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "_SelectedFiles" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Das Ziel "ComputeMIDLGeneratedCompileInputs" wurde übersprungen. Die vorherige Erstellung war erfolgreich.
1>Das Ziel "ComputeCLInputPDBName" wurde übersprungen. Die vorherige Erstellung war erfolgreich.
1>Das Ziel "ComputeReferenceCLInput" wurde übersprungen. Die vorherige Erstellung war erfolgreich.
1>Das Ziel "_SelectedFiles" wurde übersprungen. Die vorherige Erstellung war erfolgreich.
1>Ziel "SelectCustomBuild" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppBuild.targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "SelectClCompile" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "SelectCustomBuild" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Ziel "SelectClCompile" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppBuild.targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "ClCompile" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "SelectClCompile" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Das Ziel "GenerateTargetFrameworkMonikerAttribute" wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('$(GenerateTargetFrameworkAttribute)' == 'true') wurde als ('false' == 'true') ausgewertet.
1>Ziel "ClCompile" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Platforms\Win32\Microsoft.Cpp.Win32.Targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "_ClCompile" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die Delete-Aufgabe wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('%(ClCompile.DebugInformationFormat)' != '' and '%(ClCompile.DebugInformationFormat)' != 'OldStyle' and '%(ClCompile.ProgramDataBaseFileName)' != '' and !Exists(%(ClCompile.ProgramDataBaseFileName))) wurde als ('EditAndContinue' != '' and 'EditAndContinue' != 'OldStyle' and 'Debug\vc100.pdb' != '' and !Exists(Debug\vc100.pdb)) ausgewertet.
1>Die CL-Aufgabe wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('%(ClCompile.PrecompiledHeader)' == 'Create' and '%(ClCompile.ExcludedFromBuild)'!='true') wurde als ('' == 'Create' and ''!='true') ausgewertet.
1>Die CL-Aufgabe aus der Microsoft.Build.CppTasks.Win32, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a-Assembly wird verwendet.
1>CL-Aufgabe
1>  Die zwischengespeicherte Eingabeabhängigkeitstabelle wird verwendet, erstellt von:
1>  	C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\Debug\cl.read.1.tlog
1>  Ausgaben für C:\USERS\Poseidon\DOCUMENTS\VISUAL STUDIO 2010\PROJECTS\SERVER3\SERVER3\FUNCTIONS.CPP|C:\USERS\Poseidon\DOCUMENTS\VISUAL STUDIO 2010\PROJECTS\SERVER3\SERVER3\MAIN.CPP|C:\USERS\Poseidon\DOCUMENTS\VISUAL STUDIO 2010\PROJECTS\SERVER3\SERVER3\MAINNETWORK.CPP|C:\USERS\Poseidon\DOCUMENTS\VISUAL STUDIO 2010\PROJECTS\SERVER3\SERVER3\STDAFX.CPP|C:\USERS\Poseidon\DOCUMENTS\VISUAL STUDIO 2010\PROJECTS\SERVER3\SERVER3\WINAPI_THREAD.CPP:
1>  	C:\USERS\Poseidon\DOCUMENTS\VISUAL STUDIO 2010\PROJECTS\SERVER3\SERVER3\DEBUG\FUNCTIONS.OBJ
1>  	C:\USERS\Poseidon\DOCUMENTS\VISUAL STUDIO 2010\PROJECTS\SERVER3\SERVER3\DEBUG\MAIN.OBJ
1>  	C:\USERS\Poseidon\DOCUMENTS\VISUAL STUDIO 2010\PROJECTS\SERVER3\SERVER3\DEBUG\MAINNETWORK.OBJ
1>  	C:\USERS\Poseidon\DOCUMENTS\VISUAL STUDIO 2010\PROJECTS\SERVER3\SERVER3\DEBUG\STDAFX.OBJ
1>  	C:\USERS\Poseidon\DOCUMENTS\VISUAL STUDIO 2010\PROJECTS\SERVER3\SERVER3\DEBUG\WINAPI_THREAD.OBJ
1>  Alle Ausgaben sind aktuell.
1>Ausführen der CL-Aufgabe beendet.
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "ClCompile" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Ziel "AfterClCompile" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppBuild.targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "_ClCompile" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "AfterClCompile" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Ziel "_ClCompile" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppBuild.targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "BuildCompile" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "_ClCompile" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Das Ziel "_ResGen" wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('@(EmbeddedResource)'!='') wurde als (''!='') ausgewertet.
1>Ziel "BeforeResourceCompile" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppBuild.targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "_ResourceCompile" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "BeforeResourceCompile" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Ziel "MakeDirsForResourceCompile" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppBuild.targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "_ResourceCompile" ist davon abhängig):
1>MakeDir-Aufgabe
1>Ausführen der MakeDir-Aufgabe beendet.
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "MakeDirsForResourceCompile" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Das Ziel "_SelectedFiles" wurde übersprungen. Die vorherige Erstellung war erfolgreich.
1>Das Ziel "SelectCustomBuild" wurde übersprungen. Die vorherige Erstellung war erfolgreich.
1>Ziel "SelectResourceCompile" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppBuild.targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "ResourceCompile" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "SelectResourceCompile" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Ziel "ResourceCompile" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppCommon.targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "_ResourceCompile" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die RC-Aufgabe aus der Microsoft.Build.CppTasks.Common, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a-Assembly wird verwendet.
1>RC-Aufgabe
1>  Die zwischengespeicherte Ausgabeabhängigkeitstabelle wird verwendet, erstellt von:
1>  	C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\Debug\rc.write.1.tlog
1>  Die zwischengespeicherte Eingabeabhängigkeitstabelle wird verwendet, erstellt von:
1>  	C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\Debug\rc.read.1.tlog
1>  Ausgaben für C:\USERS\Poseidon\DOCUMENTS\VISUAL STUDIO 2010\PROJECTS\SERVER3\SERVER3\RESOURCE.RC:
1>  	C:\USERS\Poseidon\DOCUMENTS\VISUAL STUDIO 2010\PROJECTS\SERVER3\SERVER3\DEBUG\RESOURCE.RES
1>  Alle Ausgaben sind aktuell.
1>Ausführen der RC-Aufgabe beendet.
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "ResourceCompile" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Ziel "AfterResourceCompile" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppBuild.targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "_ResourceCompile" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "AfterResourceCompile" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Ziel "_ResourceCompile" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppBuild.targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "BuildCompile" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "_ResourceCompile" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Das Ziel "_ImpLib" wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('$(ImpLibCompiled)' == 'true') wurde als ('' == 'true') ausgewertet.
1>Das Ziel "_Lib" wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('$(LibCompiled)' == 'true') wurde als ('' == 'true') ausgewertet.
1>Ziel "AfterBuildCompileEvent" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppBuild.targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "BuildCompile" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "AfterBuildCompileEvent" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Ziel "BuildCompile" in Datei "C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.Common.Targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "Build" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "BuildCompile" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Das Ziel "AssignProjectConfiguration" wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('@(ProjectReference)'!='') wurde als (''!='') ausgewertet.
1>Das Ziel "_SplitProjectReferencesByFileExistence" wurde übersprungen. Die vorherige Erstellung war erfolgreich.
1>Ziel "BuildLinkTraverse" in Datei "C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.Common.Targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "BuildLink" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die MSBuild-Aufgabe wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('$(BuildPassReferences)' == 'true' and '@(ProjectReferenceWithConfiguration)' != '' and '@(_MSBuildProjectReferenceExistent)' != ''  and '%(_MSBuildProjectReferenceExistent.BuildReference)' == 'true') wurde als ('' == 'true' and '' != '' and '' != ''  and '' == 'true') ausgewertet.
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "BuildLinkTraverse" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Das Ziel "SetBuildDefaultEnvironmentVariables" wurde übersprungen. Die vorherige Erstellung war erfolgreich.
1>Das Ziel "SetUserMacroEnvironmentVariables" wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('@(BuildMacro)' != '') wurde als ('' != '') ausgewertet.
1>Das Ziel "PrepareForBuild" wurde übersprungen. Die vorherige Erstellung war erfolgreich.
1>Das Ziel "ResolveReferences" wurde übersprungen. Die vorherige Erstellung war erfolgreich.
1>Ziel "BeforeLink" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppBuild.targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "_Link" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "BeforeLink" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Ziel "ComputeRCOutputs" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppBuild.targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "ComputeRCGeneratedLinkInputs" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "ComputeRCOutputs" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Ziel "ComputeRCGeneratedLinkInputs" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppBuild.targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "_Link" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "ComputeRCGeneratedLinkInputs" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Ziel "ComputeManifestGeneratedLinkerInputs" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppBuild.targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "_Link" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "ComputeManifestGeneratedLinkerInputs" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Ziel "ComputeCustomBuildOutput" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppBuild.targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "_Link" ist davon abhängig):
1>MakeDir-Aufgabe
1>Ausführen der MakeDir-Aufgabe beendet.
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "ComputeCustomBuildOutput" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Das Ziel "ComputeMIDLGeneratedCompileInputs" wurde übersprungen. Die vorherige Erstellung war erfolgreich.
1>Das Ziel "ComputeCLInputPDBName" wurde übersprungen. Die vorherige Erstellung war erfolgreich.
1>Das Ziel "ComputeReferenceCLInput" wurde übersprungen. Die vorherige Erstellung war erfolgreich.
1>Ziel "ComputeCLOutputs" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppBuild.targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "ComputeCLGeneratedLinkInputs" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "ComputeCLOutputs" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Ziel "ComputeCLGeneratedLinkInputs" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppBuild.targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "_Link" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "ComputeCLGeneratedLinkInputs" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Ziel "ComputeLinkInputsFromProject" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppBuild.targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "_Link" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "ComputeLinkInputsFromProject" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Das Ziel "ComputeReferenceLinkInputs" wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . (@(ProjectReference) != '') wurde als ( != '') ausgewertet.
1>Ziel "ComputeManifestInputsTargets" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppBuild.targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "_Link" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "ComputeManifestInputsTargets" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Ziel "ManifestResourceCompile" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppCommon.targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "_Link" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die WriteLinesToFile-Aufgabe wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . (!EXISTS('$(InputManifest)')) wurde als (!EXISTS('Debug\\server3.exe.embed.manifest')) ausgewertet.
1>Die WriteLinesToFile-Aufgabe wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('$(ConfigurationType)'=='Application' AND !EXISTS('@(ManifestResourceCompile)')) wurde als ('Application'=='Application' AND !EXISTS('Debug\server3_manifest.rc')) ausgewertet.
1>Die WriteLinesToFile-Aufgabe wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('$(ConfigurationType)'=='DynamicLibrary' AND !EXISTS('@(ManifestResourceCompile)')) wurde als ('Application'=='DynamicLibrary' AND !EXISTS('Debug\server3_manifest.rc')) ausgewertet.
1>RC-Aufgabe
1>  Die zwischengespeicherte Ausgabeabhängigkeitstabelle wird verwendet, erstellt von:
1>  	C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\Debug\rc.write.1.tlog
1>  Die zwischengespeicherte Eingabeabhängigkeitstabelle wird verwendet, erstellt von:
1>  	C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\Debug\rc.read.1.tlog
1>  Ausgaben für C:\USERS\Poseidon\DOCUMENTS\VISUAL STUDIO 2010\PROJECTS\SERVER3\SERVER3\DEBUG\SERVER3_MANIFEST.RC:
1>  	C:\USERS\Poseidon\DOCUMENTS\VISUAL STUDIO 2010\PROJECTS\SERVER3\SERVER3\DEBUG\SERVER3.EXE.EMBED.MANIFEST.RES
1>  Alle Ausgaben sind aktuell.
1>Ausführen der RC-Aufgabe beendet.
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "ManifestResourceCompile" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Das Ziel "AssignWinFXEmbeddedResource" wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('@(WinFXEmbeddedResource)' != '') wurde als ('' != '') ausgewertet.
1>Ziel "AssignTargetPaths" in Datei "C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.Common.Targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "PrepareResourceNames" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die AssignTargetPath-Aufgabe aus der Microsoft.Build.Tasks.v4.0, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a-Assembly wird verwendet.
1>AssignTargetPath-Aufgabe
1>Ausführen der AssignTargetPath-Aufgabe beendet.
1>AssignTargetPath-Aufgabe
1>Ausführen der AssignTargetPath-Aufgabe beendet.
1>AssignTargetPath-Aufgabe
1>Ausführen der AssignTargetPath-Aufgabe beendet.
1>AssignTargetPath-Aufgabe
1>Ausführen der AssignTargetPath-Aufgabe beendet.
1>Die AssignTargetPath-Aufgabe wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('@(_DeploymentBaseManifestWithTargetPath)'=='' and '%(None.Extension)'=='.manifest') wurde als (''=='' and '.bmp'=='.manifest') ausgewertet.
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "AssignTargetPaths" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Das Ziel "AssignTargetPaths" wurde übersprungen. Die vorherige Erstellung war erfolgreich.
1>Ziel "SplitResourcesByCulture" in Datei "C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.Common.Targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "PrepareResourceNames" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die Warning-Aufgabe wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('@(ResxWithNoCulture)'!='') wurde als (''!='') ausgewertet.
1>Die Warning-Aufgabe wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('@(ResxWithCulture)'!='') wurde als (''!='') ausgewertet.
1>Die Warning-Aufgabe wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('@(NonResxWithCulture)'!='') wurde als (''!='') ausgewertet.
1>Die Warning-Aufgabe wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('@(NonResxWithNoCulture)'!='') wurde als (''!='') ausgewertet.
1>Die AssignCulture-Aufgabe aus der Microsoft.Build.Tasks.v4.0, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a-Assembly wird verwendet.
1>AssignCulture-Aufgabe
1>Ausführen der AssignCulture-Aufgabe beendet.
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "SplitResourcesByCulture" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Das Ziel "CreateManifestResourceNames" wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('@(EmbeddedResource)' != '') wurde als ('' != '') ausgewertet.
1>Ziel "CreateCustomManifestResourceNames" in Datei "C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.Common.Targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "PrepareResourceNames" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "CreateCustomManifestResourceNames" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Ziel "PrepareResourceNames" in Datei "C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.Common.Targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "_Link" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "PrepareResourceNames" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Ziel "MakeDirsForLink" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppBuild.targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "_Link" ist davon abhängig):
1>MakeDir-Aufgabe
1>Ausführen der MakeDir-Aufgabe beendet.
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "MakeDirsForLink" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Ziel "DoLinkOutputFilesMatch" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppBuild.targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "_Link" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die VCMessage-Aufgabe wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('%(_OutputFileFromLink.FullPath)' != '$([System.IO.Path]::GetFullPath($(TargetPath)))') wurde als ('C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\Debug\server3.exe' != 'C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\Debug\server3.exe') ausgewertet.
1>Die VCMessage-Aufgabe wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('%(_OutputFileFromLink.Extension)' != '$(TargetExt)') wurde als ('.exe' != '.exe') ausgewertet.
1>Die VCMessage-Aufgabe wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('%(_OutputFileFromLink.Filename)' != '$(TargetName)') wurde als ('server3' != 'server3') ausgewertet.
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "DoLinkOutputFilesMatch" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Ziel "PreLinkEvent" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Microsoft.CppCommon.targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "_Link" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die Message-Aufgabe wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('%(PreLinkEvent.Message)' != '' and '%(PreLinkEvent.Command)' != '') wurde als ('' != '' and '' != '') ausgewertet.
1>Die Exec-Aufgabe wurde übersprungen, da die Bedingung "false" war . ('%(PreLinkEvent.Command)' != '') wurde als ('' != '') ausgewertet.
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "PreLinkEvent" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen.
1>Ziel "Link" in Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\Platforms\Win32\Microsoft.Cpp.Win32.Targets" aus Projekt "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\server3.vcxproj" (Ziel "_Link" ist davon abhängig):
1>Die Link-Aufgabe aus der Microsoft.Build.CppTasks.Win32, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a-Assembly wird verwendet.
1>Link-Aufgabe
1>  Schreibnachverfolgungsprotokolle:
1>  	Debug\link.write.1.tlog
1>  	Debug\link.2756-cvtres.write.1.tlog
1>  	Debug\link.2756.write.1.tlog
1>  	Debug\link.6096-cvtres.write.1.tlog
1>  	Debug\link.6096.write.1.tlog
1>  	Debug\link-cvtres.write.1.tlog
1>  	Debug\link.2756-cvtres.write.1.tlog
1>  	Debug\link.6096-cvtres.write.1.tlog
1>  	Debug\link-cvtres.write.1.tlog
1>  Lesenachverfolgungsprotokolle:
1>  	Debug\link.read.1.tlog
1>  	Debug\link.2756-cvtres.read.1.tlog
1>  	Debug\link.2756.read.1.tlog
1>  	Debug\link.6096-cvtres.read.1.tlog
1>  	Debug\link.6096.read.1.tlog
1>  	Debug\link-cvtres.read.1.tlog
1>  	Debug\link.2756-cvtres.read.1.tlog
1>  	Debug\link.6096-cvtres.read.1.tlog
1>  	Debug\link-cvtres.read.1.tlog
1>  Im Nachverfolgungsprotokoll wurde keine Ausgabe für C:\USERS\Poseidon\DOCUMENTS\VISUAL STUDIO 2010\PROJECTS\SERVER3\SERVER3\DEBUG\FUNCTIONS.OBJ|C:\USERS\Poseidon\DOCUMENTS\VISUAL STUDIO 2010\PROJECTS\SERVER3\SERVER3\DEBUG\MAIN.OBJ|C:\USERS\Poseidon\DOCUMENTS\VISUAL STUDIO 2010\PROJECTS\SERVER3\SERVER3\DEBUG\MAINNETWORK.OBJ|C:\USERS\Poseidon\DOCUMENTS\VISUAL STUDIO 2010\PROJECTS\SERVER3\SERVER3\DEBUG\RESOURCE.RES|C:\USERS\Poseidon\DOCUMENTS\VISUAL STUDIO 2010\PROJECTS\SERVER3\SERVER3\DEBUG\SERVER3.EXE.EMBED.MANIFEST.RES|C:\USERS\Poseidon\DOCUMENTS\VISUAL STUDIO 2010\PROJECTS\SERVER3\SERVER3\DEBUG\STDAFX.OBJ|C:\USERS\Poseidon\DOCUMENTS\VISUAL STUDIO 2010\PROJECTS\SERVER3\SERVER3\DEBUG\WINAPI_THREAD.OBJ gefunden, Quellkompilierung erforderlich.
1>  Im Nachverfolgungsprotokoll wurden keine Abhängigkeiten für Ausgabe "C:\USERS\Poseidon\DOCUMENTS\VISUAL STUDIO 2010\PROJECTS\SERVER3\SERVER3\DEBUG\FUNCTIONS.OBJ|C:\USERS\Poseidon\DOCUMENTS\VISUAL STUDIO 2010\PROJECTS\SERVER3\SERVER3\DEBUG\MAIN.OBJ|C:\USERS\Poseidon\DOCUMENTS\VISUAL STUDIO 2010\PROJECTS\SERVER3\SERVER3\DEBUG\MAINNETWORK.OBJ|C:\USERS\Poseidon\DOCUMENTS\VISUAL STUDIO 2010\PROJECTS\SERVER3\SERVER3\DEBUG\RESOURCE.RES|C:\USERS\Poseidon\DOCUMENTS\VISUAL STUDIO 2010\PROJECTS\SERVER3\SERVER3\DEBUG\SERVER3.EXE.EMBED.MANIFEST.RES|C:\USERS\Poseidon\DOCUMENTS\VISUAL STUDIO 2010\PROJECTS\SERVER3\SERVER3\DEBUG\STDAFX.OBJ|C:\USERS\Poseidon\DOCUMENTS\VISUAL STUDIO 2010\PROJECTS\SERVER3\SERVER3\DEBUG\WINAPI_THREAD.OBJ" gefunden, Quellkompilierung erforderlich.
1>  An das Tool übergebene Umgebungsvariablen:
1>    VS_UNICODE_OUTPUT=1268
1>  C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Visual Studio 10.0\VC\bin\link.exe /ERRORREPORT:PROMPT /OUT:"C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\Debug\server3.exe" /INCREMENTAL /NOLOGO comctl32.lib kernel32.lib user32.lib gdi32.lib winspool.lib comdlg32.lib advapi32.lib shell32.lib ole32.lib oleaut32.lib uuid.lib odbc32.lib odbccp32.lib kernel32.lib user32.lib gdi32.lib winspool.lib comdlg32.lib advapi32.lib shell32.lib ole32.lib oleaut32.lib uuid.lib odbc32.lib odbccp32.lib /MANIFEST /ManifestFile:"Debug\server3.exe.intermediate.manifest" /MANIFESTUAC:"level='asInvoker' uiAccess='false'" /DEBUG /PDB:"C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\Debug\server3.pdb" /SUBSYSTEM:WINDOWS /TLBID:1 /DYNAMICBASE /NXCOMPAT /IMPLIB:"C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\Debug\server3.lib" /MACHINE:X86 Debug\resource.res
1>  Debug\server3.exe.embed.manifest.res
1>  Debug\functions.obj
1>  Debug\main.obj
1>  Debug\mainnetwork.obj
1>  Debug\stdafx.obj
1>  Debug\winapi_thread.obj
1>  Nachverfolgungsbefehl:
1>  C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft SDKs\Windows\v7.0A\bin\NETFX 4.0 Tools\Tracker.exe /a /d C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\FileTracker.dll /i "C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\server3\Debug" /r "C:\USERS\Poseidon\DOCUMENTS\VISUAL STUDIO 2010\PROJECTS\SERVER3\SERVER3\DEBUG\FUNCTIONS.OBJ|C:\USERS\Poseidon\DOCUMENTS\VISUAL STUDIO 2010\PROJECTS\SERVER3\SERVER3\DEBUG\MAIN.OBJ|C:\USERS\Poseidon\DOCUMENTS\VISUAL STUDIO 2010\PROJECTS\SERVER3\SERVER3\DEBUG\MAINNETWORK.OBJ|C:\USERS\Poseidon\DOCUMENTS\VISUAL STUDIO 2010\PROJECTS\SERVER3\SERVER3\DEBUG\RESOURCE.RES|C:\USERS\Poseidon\DOCUMENTS\VISUAL STUDIO 2010\PROJECTS\SERVER3\SERVER3\DEBUG\SERVER3.EXE.EMBED.MANIFEST.RES|C:\USERS\Poseidon\DOCUMENTS\VISUAL STUDIO 2010\PROJECTS\SERVER3\SERVER3\DEBUG\STDAFX.OBJ|C:\USERS\Poseidon\DOCUMENTS\VISUAL STUDIO 2010\PROJECTS\SERVER3\SERVER3\DEBUG\WINAPI_THREAD.OBJ" /b MSBuildConsole_CancelEvent66b72cf15f24458285552515b1fa86a0  /c "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Visual Studio 10.0\VC\bin\link.exe"  /ERRORREPORT:PROMPT /OUT:"C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\Debug\server3.exe" /INCREMENTAL /NOLOGO comctl32.lib kernel32.lib user32.lib gdi32.lib winspool.lib comdlg32.lib advapi32.lib shell32.lib ole32.lib oleaut32.lib uuid.lib odbc32.lib odbccp32.lib kernel32.lib user32.lib gdi32.lib winspool.lib comdlg32.lib advapi32.lib shell32.lib ole32.lib oleaut32.lib uuid.lib odbc32.lib odbccp32.lib /MANIFEST /ManifestFile:"Debug\server3.exe.intermediate.manifest" /MANIFESTUAC:"level='asInvoker' uiAccess='false'" /DEBUG /PDB:"C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\Debug\server3.pdb" /SUBSYSTEM:WINDOWS /TLBID:1 /DYNAMICBASE /NXCOMPAT /IMPLIB:"C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\Debug\server3.lib" /MACHINE:X86 Debug\resource.res
1>  Debug\server3.exe.embed.manifest.res
1>  Debug\functions.obj
1>  Debug\main.obj
1>  Debug\mainnetwork.obj
1>  Debug\stdafx.obj
1>  Debug\winapi_thread.obj
1>LINK : warning LNK4098: Standardbibliothek "LIBCMT" steht in Konflikt mit anderen Bibliotheken; /NODEFAULTLIB:Bibliothek verwenden.
1>mainnetwork.obj : error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol "__CrtDbgReportW" in Funktion ""public: char const & __thiscall std::_String_const_iterator<char,struct std::char_traits<char>,class std::allocator<char> >::operator*(void)const " (****D?$_String_const_iterator@DU?$char_traits@D@std@@V?$allocator@D@2@@std@@QBEABDXZ)".
1>libcpmtd.lib(stdthrow.obj) : error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol "__CrtDbgReportW".
1>mainnetwork.obj : error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol "__free_dbg" in Funktion ""private: void __thiscall std::_Yarn<char>::_Tidy(void)" (?_Tidy@?$_Yarn@D@std@@AAEXXZ)".
1>libcpmtd.lib(xdebug.obj) : error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol "__free_dbg".
1>libcpmtd.lib(locale0.obj) : error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol "__free_dbg".
1>libcpmtd.lib(xdebug.obj) : error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol "__malloc_dbg" in Funktion ""void * __cdecl operator new(unsigned int,struct std::_DebugHeapTag_t const &,char *,int)" (****2@YAPAXIABU_DebugHeapTag_t@std@@PADH@Z)".
1>libcpmtd.lib(locale0.obj) : error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol "__malloc_dbg".
1>libcpmtd.lib(_tolower.obj) : error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol "__calloc_dbg" in Funktion "__Getctype".
1>C:\Users\Poseidon\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\server3\Debug\server3.exe : fatal error LNK1120: 4 nicht aufgelöste externe Verweise.
1>  Der Befehl wurde mit dem Code 1120 beendet.
1>Die Ausführung der Link-Aufgabe ist abgeschlossen -- FEHLER.
1>Die Erstellung des Ziels "Link" im Projekt "server3.vcxproj" ist abgeschlossen -- FEHLER.
1>
1>Fehler beim Erstellen
1>
1>Verstrichene Zeit 00:00:00.21
========== Erstellen: 0 erfolgreich, Fehler bei 1, 0 aktuell, 0 übersprungen ==========
```

Das einzige was ich bei den Einstellungen verstellt hab ist die Codegenerierung->Laufzeit auf /MT und beim Linker die comctl32.lib.
mfg. Poseidon


----------



## deepthroat (26. November 2010)

Hi.





posi90 hat gesagt.:


> Das einzige was ich bei den Einstellungen verstellt hab ist die Codegenerierung->Laufzeit auf /MT


Für ein Debug Build müßte das allerdings /MTd sein.

Gruß


----------



## Cromon (29. November 2010)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Hi.
> Für ein Debug Build müßte das allerdings /MTd sein.
> 
> Gruß


 
Um allfälligen Fragen vorzubeugen:
Dies lässt sich in den Einstellungen des Projekts ändern: C/C++ => Code Generation => Runtime Library


----------



## posi90 (29. November 2010)

Weiß ich schon, nur will ich mein Programm doch Multithreaded erzeugen, im Debug Modus kann ich das Programm eh erfolgreich erstellen. Also warum /MTd?

mfg. Poseidon


----------



## deepthroat (29. November 2010)

posi90 hat gesagt.:


> Weiß ich schon, nur will ich mein Programm doch Multithreaded erzeugen, im Debug Modus kann ich das Programm eh erfolgreich erstellen. Also warum /MTd?


Weil mit /MTd nunmal die Debugging Version der Multi-Threaded Runtime Bibliothek gelinkt wird.

Außerdem widersprichst du dir selbst:


			
				posi90 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du hast recht, im Nicht-Debug Modus kann ich mein Programm erfolgreich erstellen, sogar mit ifstream.





			
				posi90 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> im Debug Modus kann ich das Programm eh erfolgreich erstellen



Gruß


----------

